# Rallies



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

all camping and caravanning club members if you are wanting to go to the spring motorhome show at newark and cannot get booked in the show camping Lincolnshire BCC are at Collingham which is 3 mile from newark show ground on the A1133

CAMPING AND CARAVANNING CLUB MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ballymoss

I have moved this from parts and acc to shows, uk and abroad.

Have you found out that the Newark Show is full?


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ballymoss said:


> Hi
> 
> all camping and caravanning club members if you are wanting to go to the spring motorhome show at newark and cannot get booked in the show camping Lincolnshire BCC are at Collingham which is 3 mile from newark show ground on the A1133
> 
> CAMPING AND CARAVANNING CLUB MEMBERS ONLY


Ballymoss we have our own pitch at Newark and as far as I am aware we still have space for a few more.

Jacquie


----------

